# Sundown 1/10



## 180 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thinking of going this Sunday.  Are the bumps rock hard?


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2010)

Pretty much. Although I'd imagine they might get dusted Saturday night given the forecast.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2010)

I heard they're getting top coated Friday night, maybe Saturday night as well??


----------



## powhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Im gonna be there

steveo


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 7, 2010)

as of today thursday they were rock hard, nor easter were ok tho


----------



## 180 (Jan 7, 2010)

keep me posted.  If they get dusted Saturday, we'll be there 2pm.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 8, 2010)

We will make snow there for the next three nights. Nice cold temps. should be good stuff. Early next week we will make the kickers.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2010)

ha ha ha ha he he he la la la!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harkin Banks (Jan 9, 2010)

*Curious*

If anyone goes this weekend please post how it turns out. If it's ok (not rock hard ice) I'd like to try and get out one night this coming week. Is there any particular night you guys go?

-Chris (Mo')


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2010)

It varies. We kind of arbitrarily aim for Wednesdays but that doesn't always happen. I would simply post when you are going in this forum and you will likely "bump" in to someone there from this site.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2010)

They were top coated last night and weren't too bad today, some icy spots(especially the flat switchback to the headwall!)


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2010)

Temptor is gonna get hit again tonight so I'm going to try to get there for 8 am to ski the fresh manmade. Gonna be a chilly morning though!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2010)

jake and me for an afternoon session


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll be there around 9 again.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2010)

I should be there in the morning.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> jake and me for an afternoon session



nevermind.. change of plans, won't be at sundown tomorrow.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2010)

gonna try for a 9:00 am arrival.  see how this goes tonight, having people over.  people who like to drink.

alot.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> gonna try for a 9:00 am arrival.  see how this goes tonight, having people over.  people who like to drink.
> 
> alot.



Employ self-control. I'm going to have to as well. See you at 9.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> gonna try for a 9:00 am arrival.  see how this goes tonight, having people over.  people who like to drink.
> 
> alot.





Greg said:


> Employ self-control. I'm going to have to as well. See you at 9.



So you both may show up by ~10, completely hung over?


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> So you both may show up by ~10, completely hung over?


Bah! I'll be there bright and early.



And maybe hungover...


----------



## 180 (Jan 9, 2010)

We'll be there at 2, anybody else?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2010)

should be there around 12

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 10, 2010)

powhunter said:


> should be there around 12
> 
> steveo



I will keep an eye out for you


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not making it , bummer.


----------



## Trev (Jan 10, 2010)

180 said:


> We'll be there at 2, anybody else?



I thought about an afternoon run here.. probably just headed into work for a couple hours though..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2010)

180 said:


> Not making it , bummer.



Bummer indeed.  The bumps are in good shape today.


----------

